# Overflow placement



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking for opinions...is there any efficiency or usability difference (for a 36 x 18 x 24h 65 gallon tank) between a *corner* overflow and one set mid-left back, as below?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, Aqueon and Perfecto corner and 3 sided overflows have the same linear length of teeth to allow the skimming of surface water. The 3sided overflow allow for a T'd return.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thx! I ordered an All Glass (megaflo) and it was out of stock, so they have offered to sub a Marineland (cornerflo). I much prefer the look of the corner flo, plus the plumbing kit is included so I'll save quite a few bucks...just wanted to be sure...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't tell the other half how much you saved .


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, it's all good. We each get "allowances" that we can spend as we please. He just blew all his saved cash on a trip to Vegas, mine all goes towards my salty projects. Whatever I save on the tank will go towards skimmers and a clean up crew and I don't have to justify it! 



wtac said:


> Don't tell the other half how much you saved .


----------

